# ITunes 10.1



## GilbertC (12 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

Sur cette version il est précisé :

 Utilisez AirPlay pour diffuser en continu, sans fil, des vidéos depuis iTunes sur la toute nouvelle Apple TV. 

Je viens de regarder un film en location préalablement téléchargé avec l'ancienne version de ITunes en WIFI . Je ne comprend pas ce que la 10.1 va apporter de plus ??

Tout éclaircissement bienvenu.

Cordialement


----------



## stéphane33 (12 Novembre 2010)

Depuis iTunes pas grand chose mais depuis un iPad ou iPhone cela sera le top!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h15 ----------

Oups! La possibilité de steamer de ton mac vers iPad et iPhone...


----------



## JERICO (13 Novembre 2010)

comment on active airplay ? Y a un bouton ou c'est juste du partage wifi comme avant ?


----------



## stéphane33 (13 Novembre 2010)

JERICO a dit:


> comment on active airplay ? Y a un bouton ou c'est juste du partage wifi comme avant ?


L ICONE EST VISIBLE QUAND TU ECOUTES OU VISIONNES UN MEDIA SUR ITUNES EN BAS A GAUCHE.


----------



## ARnooo (13 Novembre 2010)

Il me semble que l'icône de sélection des haut-parleurs est située en bas à droite. La musique fonctionne ainsi via airplay depuis le mac vers mon apple tv, mais je n'arrive pas à l'activer pour les vidéos, la barre de lecture vidéo ne me propose que "ordinateur" et pas l'apple tv. 
Est ce que ça fonctionne chez vous?


----------



## stéphane33 (13 Novembre 2010)

ARnooo a dit:


> Il me semble que l'icône de sélection des haut-parleurs est située en bas à droite. La musique fonctionne ainsi via airplay depuis le mac vers mon apple tv, mais je n'arrive pas à l'activer pour les vidéos, la barre de lecture vidéo ne me propose que "ordinateur" et pas l'apple tv.
> Est ce que ça fonctionne chez vous?



Pour la vidéo il me semble qu'il faut encore patienter : à mon avis une prochaine mise à jour de l'Apple TV et des prochains iOs appareils de l'apple tv s'avère nécessaire : patientons encore jusqu'à mardi...


----------

